
Ask HN: What information to ask for when doing a contract? - danielandrews43
I have taken up my first software contract with a client, and I would love some help with what I should be asking them when we meet tomorrow to discuss the project. I&#x27;m not entirely sure what is appropriate to discuss and what things I should ask that may end up being critical down the line but that I can&#x27;t think of now.<p>Some things I definitely know I want to cover in the meeting are:<p>1) Payment, both how much and when<p>2) What exactly is being expected of me, and any dates associated with various parts of the project<p>3) What kind of communication is expected, and how they would like to be updated<p>I have never done anything of this sort before, so any help &#x2F; advice would be greatly appreciated! For reference, I am being asked to make an iOS app version for a webapp. Thanks!
======
vitaminbandit
Not directly answering your question, but giving you some general advice since
this is your first contract:

1) Make the other party agree that all IP belongs to you until the final
invoice is paid. This is often your only leverage should your client decide to
stop paying you.

2) Send weekly updates VIA EMAIL to your client on what you've done. Do not do
this over Slack or any other communications medium that they control. If they
decide to revoke your access on Slack, you will no longer have access to those
logs and no proof.

3) Set terms for post-contract support. Under no circumstances should you be
providing unlimited free support after the contract is over.

~~~
danielandrews43
Thanks for the advice, makes sense to keep all the bases covered.

Do you have any suggestion as to how I should set up post-contract support?

~~~
vitaminbandit
Some people will only bill for invalid bug reports (wasting contractor's
time). Others will allow X hours free support. Personally, I just charge as I
normally would.

------
zoenolan
You have seen Mike Monteiro's talk 'Fuck You Pay Me'?
[https://youtu.be/FKSvdlFO638](https://youtu.be/FKSvdlFO638)

~~~
danielandrews43
Wow, this was amazing! Thank you!

